# Old Plinker Sings



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

O.F. Mossberg and Sons, Inc. New Haven, Conn. USA Model 152 Long Rifle Only 22 lr, 7 shot detachable box magazine. 18" barrel. Weight 5 lbs. Monte Carlo stock with pistol grip, hinged forearm pulls down to form hand grip, sling mounted swivels on left side of stock. No. S109 front sight, No. S108 receiver sight. Made 1948-1957. Mine is an early model, because the pull-down forend is wood, while later models used a synthetic material. Bone stock with a parallax adjusted .22 Bushnel fixed 4x scope. I decided to sight it in with my pal, Bullwinkle spotting over my shoulder. Target was 25 yards and gun came out of the safe with ammo unused in this gun, it poked a 3-shot group of .421; the flyer was my first shot and I made the mistake of not concentrating as I should have. Second group was .245 with Federal Gold Medal @1080 fps with a 40-grain solid bullet. Best thing is that I never touched the adjustment knobs. It's going to be my camp gun for a while.

The target was used, so I marked old holes with red marker.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice firearm Glen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice addition to your collection Glen, and good shooting.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Good shoot'en Glen-nice pic---------my old O F MossBerg is a model 340k---------shoot's great also----no folding stock but looks like yours some*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had this one, YD. Just not used it much for a while. I have a number of the old semi-auto Mossbergs and love everything about them including the walnut furniture.

Here's the 340K bolt Mossberg.

I haven't found one yet that doesn't like the slower .22 ammo.


----------

